# It is OFFICIAL!!! Spaz is MINE!



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well....I am so happy to share.....it is a done deal!
Spaz is forever mine! I love him so much I can barely take it!
Thank you God!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations! I really like the photo of Spaz with your boxer.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm tickled when I read your post. Very cute pictures, especially with the overlooking dog


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Good for you!! :yellbounce


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Is this the neighbor cat that loves you better?! Yay!!! Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats! Spaz is a VERY cute kitty.  *Sneaks Into BoscosMum's House To Take Spaz In As Her Own*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Heather....Yup!!!

He showed up here one day....at first I wasnt sure what 
to do and I asked you guys opinions...

Well......he has never left! LOL! I cant believe it!  
I took him to the vet to get his ear mites taken care of.
I called the owners and asked them if I could have him because
his shots were due and he really wont leave my house anyways.
Plus that fact that we all just fell in love with him 
(*including husband*) Amazing! LOL!

I did not get a phone call back from the people....so I just went ahead and got his shots complete.
Then I notified them by a letter, to let them know that I did in fact
go ahead and get him immunized.
I explained how much we all loved him by this time.
a week or so went by, still no word from them.....
until late the other night....she called me to tell me that her son,
whom she had given the cat too a month prior...well.....he moved!

So........Praise God!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm so happy for you, he was meant for you!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Just goes to show how smart cats are.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yay, so glad you have a cat again!  Congrats, what a handsome fellow. Doesn't he escape outside, how will that be handled?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I can't believe it!! Dawn, that is so great how it all worked out for you and Spaz. He's adorable, and I love the cat wall. What cat wouldn't love that?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Des.....yes he still does go out....but ya' know what???
He seems to just stick around the yard.
He rolls around on the concrete patio, he plays on the trampoline,
of course he must pee in the kids sandbox....LOL!
He comes back around 20 minutes or so.

This next spring we are going to go ahead and make an outdoor 
litter area for him....and encourage him to use that.

He is already 3 years old and has been an indoor/outdoor cat all along.
So I dont think I can change him as far as that goes.

Now......my police calling neighbor.... :evil: My plans for her this time around....well.....I am NOT going to let her push me around.
Spaz is staying......PERIOD! 
I love him as much as I loved Bosco...which I never thought was possible.

Sure I liked Mi Mi...but I am sorry to admit, that I did not have deep emotions towards her like I should have. Mi Mi was different....she was very annoying towards the neighbors....
Spaz personality is different....yes he goes out. but he comes back quickly. Mi Mi would stay out for hours at a time, sometimes days.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Must be that Tuxedo personality... No one can resist that cute black and white face  

I'm happy everything worked out for you, Dawn. Sounds like Spaz was destined to become yours... Some things are just meant to be.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

He is the first Tuxedo cat I have met....
very photogenic I must say! 
:luv :luv He is a looker for sure! :luv :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So all this time, you haven't had a CAT???? 8O

You must have had one before I joined.... :?: 

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> So all this time, you haven't had a CAT????


Dawn is a cat person from way back. She was just _temporarily_ deprived. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope it will all work out this time!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Des....

marie73....my cat Bosco was killed by a dog in the fall of 2004.
I have had 2 cats that I did not keep.
Duchess peed everywhere in the house.
And it has been creeping up on a year already since I rehomed Mi Mi last January. WOW 8O 
Time really flies!

This cat Spaz just showed up here 1 day.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Then it was meant to happen. :luv 

I never intended on keeping Cinderella, but..... :heart 

Isn't it wonderful how things just happen sometimes?  



So sorry about Bosco, I never knew you still didn't have him.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks marie73...

I know that is why I feel so bonded with Spaz...
My husband and I both agreed and decided that we would not
own a cat because of our bad luck with owning them.
I was not looking for a cat what-so-ever.
*He* was out looking for us! *He* made the choice to live here.

This has really touched me :luv


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*spaz*

I don't know who is more lucky-you or this gorgeous cat-thank you for oving him-he is a keeper fer sher!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tuxedo cats have gentle souls. Congrats on this new addition. 
I enjoyed hearing how he choose you guys! It was to be!


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Your cat perch wall is awsome! I've _never_ seen such!! Congratulations on your new addition to the family.


----------

